# Smalls, Odd Arms and...



## surfaceone (Sep 10, 2012)

I always enjoy finding the smalls. The odd little pieces, broken dolls, coins, pipes, unaccompanied stoppers and such that seem like punctuation marks in the dirt. When found on, or near the surface, they're like little harbingers of things below...







 The odd button...






 or occasional whistle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This little Lea & Perrins stopper with cork filled fissures always elicits a headshake. 






 It has an almost vaseline glow.

 I know some of you have drawers and boxes full of similar type cool stuff that often goes unsung. Please dig some out and show us your little beauties.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2012)

A BOWL full of small-Os a day helps keep the Quack Doctor away. [8D]


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 10, 2012)

> always enjoy finding the smalls


I love it you never know what you will find while digging here are some of my fines


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 10, 2012)

i like you finds..heres some of mine little stuff...


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 10, 2012)

one more...


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 10, 2012)

I love all of the "trinkets" found MD'ing and digging. Although the doll parts are always a bit creepy. thx for the pics!


----------



## Conch times (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this one, I have a bunch of crazy stuff!
















 Am I the only one that sees a dog sitting in a chair? The wife says I'm nuts!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 11, 2012)

Evening Rick, Steven, Danny, Ironmountain & Jay,

 Thanks for showing some of your wee treasures. I know y'all have more.

 And you other guys who haven't anted up yet; there's plenty of time to show us some swell smallies...


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 11, 2012)

more of my smalls


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2012)

I started cleaning out the sideboard in my dining room tonight, which happens to be where most of my small dug stuff lives. I'm moving into my new house in about a month, so every stinking piece of my collection is getting wrapped and packed (huge PITA). I said 10 years ago when we bought this house that I was DONE moving. Well, we outgrew it. This time, I actually mean it. 2 1/2 story Victorian house, plus a 22x50-foot metal pole building. If we outgrow THIS place, it's time to get rid of some stuff [8D]

 Did I mention that I despise packing and moving stuff? I did?? OK, here are a few shots of my assorted small dug goodies.


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2012)

The floral shaving mug is perfect. The blue transfer kid's cup is missing its handle, but is still pretty sweet.


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2012)

The "Little man who had a little gun" plate is one of my favorites. I reconstructed most of it from pieces out of a pit behind an 1860 brick house. I'd love to find one in one piece. These were made in England around 1890, and had cups that went with them. I found a few shards of the cup, but it was too wasted to save.

 As soon as I get moved in, my new yard is getting dug. I think I know where at least one pit is []  ~Jim


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice coin I collect them too.[]


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2012)

Those few coins are pretty rough, but I always keep 'em. They include an 1878 Indian Head cent (wicked corroded), 1912 and 1913 Wheat cents (a bit less nasty), and a completely trashed Seated Liberty half dime that I can't discern the date on. I also have a burned-to-a-crisp Morgan dollar around here somewhere, and a few coins I found metal detecting in my back yard here.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2012)

More dust collectors


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> More dust collectors


 I know there are Paterson bottles in that house, get your glasses on and start looking...


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Jim
> 
> Those few coins are pretty rough, but I always keep 'em. They include an 1878 Indian Head cent (wicked corroded), 1912 and 1913 Wheat cents (a bit less nasty), and a completely trashed Seated Liberty half dime that I can't discern the date on. I also have a burned-to-a-crisp Morgan dollar around here somewhere, and a few coins I found metal detecting in my back yard here. ~Jim


 The 1878 penny is worth 35 dollars the 1912 is worth 1.25 and the 1913 is worth .85 but if there is a mint mark on any of then it will incease the value grately let me know if there is and i will give you better prices.[] Great finds by the way.[sm=thumbup.gif]                    Arek


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> The floral shaving mug is perfect. The blue transfer kid's cup is missing its handle, but is still pretty sweet.


 
 Hey Jim,

 I admire that ivory shaving brush handle. Is that the remains of the brush spilling out the left side? Or something else, altogether?

 I think I see a face pipe in the pipe corral...


----------



## botlguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi ABNers. I'm trying to get a leg up in this hobby but I keep losing my arms and legs in these danged trades. Got a black eye also. The next pic will show you where I live.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 18, 2012)

This is where I live, in an apartment with other losers. It's in a stinky neighborhood the jerk who found me calls a "Guest Bathroom". Fortunately no one likes the guy so it's seldom used.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2012)

The shaving brush is bristle-less. That's a silver-plated brooch pin to the left of it. The brush is actually made in two pieces that thread together, allowing the bristle head to be changed out.

 The face pipe is Theodore Roosevelt. Ol' Teddy's in pretty rough shape, but it was still a cool pipe to find.  ~Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 Love the typesetters drawer display. Perfect venue for those little beauties, too.

 ~~~~~~~~

 Hey Jim,

 I wanna see TR, please. "Rough shape" or not, but fitting for the original Rough Rider. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

I still don't know what this is for sure, but think it is some sort of ceremonial shoulder board...

 What do you guys think?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: A Pit'sworth*






 another


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I might have some in buckets in the basement i'll have to dig for um


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I still don't know what this is for sure, but think it is some sort of ceremonial shoulder board...
> 
> What do you guys think?


 
 Looks like a lotta ballzz from this angle [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

> i'll have to dig for um


 
 Hey Rick,

 What could be better than digging your own basement. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

Ahhhh the famous Certane Douche powder,a must in every home!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2012)

Digging your own basement would be a dream.

  "Honey can you bring me down a sangwhich  I got a corn of the world on the run thanks"


 That stopper looks puce.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2012)

You ever find shells from far off beaches?






 or a bucket of buttons?


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Looks like a lotta ballzz from this angle [8D]


 
 Uhh, if you ever find yourself at that special angle where all you see is balls, chances are that it would be wise to change angles. [8D]

 I agree surf, that's the first thing that popped to mind. Would have been gilded methinks. Possibly french/continental?


 Most of my smalls are scattered all over the place in various jars and bottles, but here are someofem:












 Always liked the multicolored bennington shooter. One of the nicest I've dug.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey Stephen,

 I like that little upside down, top hatted guy at 10 o'clock. Thanks for the show of hands. [8D]


----------



## madman (Sep 28, 2012)

heres a few newer smalls 30s 40s


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Surf, I'll see about finding more boxes of smalls and taking close-ups of the interesting things.

 Madman! I have that exact same speak/see/hear no evil monkeys! It's dirty but it's next to the top-hat dude that surf likes. Dug it in a late 40s dump. That dump is full of "made in japan" knickknacks.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman


 
 Hey Mike,

 Great group you've put together, sir. That is a seriously nice composition. Love the pin cushion lady. Is that Hoppy in the center back?


----------



## madman (Sep 28, 2012)

never thought about it being hoppy  kinda resembles him  thanks for the kind comment


----------



## madman (Sep 28, 2012)

heres one more from the same era  i love digging this kinda stuff


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

building toy i found


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 28, 2012)

some put together


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

Button, button...
















]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2012)

*Game Pieces*







 I'm assuming the blue ridged piece to be a game piece. Does anyone know what game? Or is it something else entirely?


----------

